# Crushing 10 Tons of Cabernet!



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

Helped my friends out at Black Mesa Winery about 30 miles North of me yesterday. They had just gotten in 10 Tons of Cabernet Sauvignon that morning from down South in Deming. Grapes were brought up in a refrigerated truck and were still very cold. Hard work for sure but I loved every minute of it. 

I learned a lot about how a commercial operation works and the owner was very open about what was being added to the must and why. I was up top pulling leaves out and pushing grapes into the crusher. I was pretty covered in sticky grape juice by the end of the day but it washes off pretty easily. It was a nice cool crisp Fall like day with a gentle breeze and the crush pad has a brand new cover to keep us (and the grapes) out of the sun. 

In return a hearty lunch spread was supplied for all as well as my choice of a bottle of wine from the tasting room and.......... an invite to come back in a couple of weeks to help harvest/crush their estate grown Merlot and take home enough grapes to fill a 20G Brute! 

These grapes have much better chemistry since they are grown further North at altitude with much cooler weather than down South (only 85-90's high temps vs 100+ temps).


----------



## PCharles (Sep 18, 2011)

*Looking Good*

Mike,

Great photos! The crusher destemmer can really handle a load. It looks like we've been having very similar experiences.

Paul


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice pics> Are you sure you and Dan arent working at the same place during different hours? LOL Thanks for sharing. Too bad you went and bought all your equipment as you could probably slip your grapes right in there while no one is looking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Crushed 3.5 tons of Foch today. Started at 1pm and just two of us were finished and cleaned up by 3pm. Grapes were crushed to three different bins and are now fermenting on skins. Sure goes a lot quicker when you're not pressing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

For sure my good friend!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

I might have higher quality control than they do! 



Wade E said:


> Too bad you went and bought all your equipment as you could probably slip your grapes right in there while no one is looking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Mike I forgot to mention, I really enjoyed your pictures. It may be an "in" for you next year for buying grapes.

The concrete bar with the corrugated steel is cool. There is a winery right across the line in NY that did the exact same thing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

What do you guys do with the stems and skins? We load them into a manurer spreader and just take them back to the vineyard and spread them. No real nutritional value but probably helps with moisture control.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great pics. I would be interested in participating in the entire process, at least once.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

He did say he brought my name up with the vineyard manager the last time they talked and said I would take anything they had so it was a good plug as they are very good friends that even vacation together. I feel my stock is rising!



Runningwolf said:


> Mike I forgot to mention, I really enjoyed your pictures. It may be an "in" for you next year for buying grapes.
> 
> The concrete bar with the corrugated steel is cool. There is a winery right across the line in NY that did the exact same thing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

They were being placed into a bin. I didn't hang around long enough to see what they did with them. I imagine they may let them dry out and toss some "Boy Scout water" and a match on em!



Runningwolf said:


> What do you guys do with the stems and skins? We load them into a manurer spreader and just take them back to the vineyard and spread them. No real nutritional value but probably helps with moisture control.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are making me jealous with all that fancy stuff. Of course I have to buy the stuff to use it and not just play with other guys big toys!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

You should see the press!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys are fortunate. I would love to be able to work in an enviroment like youse guys. Or being from th South You All.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You should see the press!



...and now we're going to get into my press is bigger than your press? LOL...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 18, 2011)

That could be bigger. i will have to take a pic of the press next time. Its a pretty huge bladder press similar in size and shape to that one.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2011)

You guys got a spare one? My little #45 Ratchet Press is real slow and seems to get smaller all the time..........................


----------



## BobF (Sep 19, 2011)

Very kool Mike!

Not something I'd want to do full time, but once or twice would be awesome


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2011)

Amen to that, definitely hard work for sure!



BobF said:


> Very kool Mike!
> 
> Not something I'd want to do full time, but once or twice would be awesome


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2011)

You have got to figure out a way to get your yields down to something you can handle or you need to get some more help soon.

This exponential growth in harvest over the last few years has got to stop sometime!



grapeman said:


> You guys got a spare one? My little #45 Ratchet Press is real slow and seems to get smaller all the time..........................


----------



## grapeman (Sep 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You have got to figure out a way to get your yields down to something you can handle or you need to get some more help soon.
> 
> This exponential growth in harvest over the last few years has got to stop sometime!


 
Not any time soon Mike on the reducing yield barring disasters. Yield should double again next year. I am also doubling plus a bit the vineyard next year- but it will take a few years to get them bearing. In the mean time I have got boys that are finally developing more of an interest in things (including my one son's partner). They have offered to help pick this year and press.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Amen to that, definitely hard work for sure!



No crap, went in at 7:30 and left at 7pm. I'm beat!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 19, 2011)

Sounds like full time to me bro!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 19, 2011)

at least for a month or two


----------

